# Unknown Pivoting Fence Table



## Milt & Carol Lane (Nov 12, 2011)

I picked up a Freud router at a garage sale, along with a router table top. The fence is missing a guard, and possibly a center zero clearance piece of nylon/plastic(?).

The router table is orange phenolic, as is the fence. The fence has a dust port, and two white plastic faces that can be adjusted closer/further from the bit. Those pieces have a reverse angle that appears to allow fitting a zero clearance piece of plastic, or a piece that could hold a safety guard. Additionally, the top does not have a plate - it has a round hole with a black insert to allow either large or small bits. The router attaches to the bottom of the table top with three flat head machine screws that are tightened from the top

Any ideas on who manufactured this top? I would like to get the 'missing' piece for safety and zero clearance work.

Thanks
Milt


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Milt & Carol Lane said:


> I picked up a Freud router at a garage sale, along with a router table top. The fence is missing a guard, and possibly a center zero clearance piece of nylon/plastic(?).
> 
> The router table is orange phenolic, as is the fence. The fence has a dust port, and two white plastic faces that can be adjusted closer/further from the bit. Those pieces have a reverse angle that appears to allow fitting a zero clearance piece of plastic, or a piece that could hold a safety guard. Additionally, the top does not have a plate - it has a round hole with a black insert to allow either large or small bits. The router attaches to the bottom of the table top with three flat head machine screws that are tightened from the top
> 
> ...


Hi Milt - sounds like it might be a CMT table. There are a couple of members here that have one, maybe weigh in later. A pic would be helpful.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Milt, if you email me a photo of the table I will post it for you. I can't think of a table like this. Left click on my name and select send Email.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Milt

It's the old ver. of the CMT table, the orange phenolic is a dead give away, most of the older ones didn't have a plate just the holes to bolt the router up..

The fence is 
What Is UHMW?
(Ultra High Molecular Weight Polyethylene)
UHMW Plastic Sheets and Strips

this one is almost the same Supreme Router Table Fence
Router Table Fence

The one below is one with the drop plate in place but almost the same thing,, 
I will say the one without the plate is a better setup..
but the newer type fence is better...a place to hook on feather board items and the bit guard..and stop blocks..and you can flip it around and use the backside of the table top,for bigger items.

Amazon.com: CMT 999.500.02 Industrio Router Table System with Precision Fence, Phenolic Insert, Cabinet, Zero Clearance Inserts, Centering Tool and Insert Plate with 2 Aluminum Rings: Home Improvement

You can buy the bit guard from Rockler for a song..

==



Milt & Carol Lane said:


> I picked up a Freud router at a garage sale, along with a router table top. The fence is missing a guard, and possibly a center zero clearance piece of nylon/plastic(?).
> 
> The router table is orange phenolic, as is the fence. The fence has a dust port, and two white plastic faces that can be adjusted closer/further from the bit. Those pieces have a reverse angle that appears to allow fitting a zero clearance piece of plastic, or a piece that could hold a safety guard. Additionally, the top does not have a plate - it has a round hole with a black insert to allow either large or small bits. The router attaches to the bottom of the table top with three flat head machine screws that are tightened from the top
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

It is strange that there is not a single image of this table on the web. I did find this drilling diagram for the CMT pivoting fence, does it look like a match?


----------



## gregW (Mar 14, 2007)

Mike said:


> It is strange that there is not a single image of this table on the web. I did find this drilling diagram for the CMT pivoting fence, does it look like a match?


There is a lot of info on the original cmt sommerfeld table on John Lucas's old woodshopdemos website. 

Project - "Mounting the Router in the Table" ***************************************** Page 4


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Thanks Greg! John needs someone to link his site to search engines. Is this the table Milt?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

John just needs to update his HTML code so the 
search engines can find him..no tag codes in place..
But I don't think he wants to..

Just a note +++ I had John's web site in my Signature for a long time but I got some flack from him so I dropped it..

It looks like he now selling a DVD for the demo's,from
http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2083218/34545/WoodShopDemoscom-Compilation-DVD.aspx
+++
URL Links For the woodworker 
http://woodworkersedge.com/
http://www.woodworkforums.ubeaut.com.au/
http://www.woodshopdemos.com/menu2.htm
http://legacy.woodshopdemos.com/menu2.htm
http://www.eaglelakewoodworking.com/videos.htm

+++

====
<html>

<head>
<meta name="GENERATOR" content="Microsoft FrontPage 3.0">
<title>MainMenu</title>
<meta name="Microsoft Border" content="none, default">
</head>

<body background="../beige2.gif">
<div align="center"><center>

<table border="0" width="90%">
<tr>
<td width="50%"></td>
<td width="50%"></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="50%"></td>
<td width="50%"></td>
</tr>
</table>
</center></div>

<h3 align="center"><font color="#FF0000">Menu - WoodShopDemos.com</font></h3>

<h3 align="center"><img src="http://www.routerforums.com/byarea7.jpg" alt="wpe1E7.jpg (3824 bytes)"><br>
<br>
Note: If you enter this site <span lang="en-us">by a search engine, </span> you may
be missing <i><span lang="en-us">many </span></i>new projects and reviews. <br>
<span lang="en-us">There is now available a CD-ROM with a PDF file with every page of this
website.<br>
</span><img src="index.2qw.jpg" alt="wpe163.jpg (19817 bytes)" width="142" height="142"><span
lang="en-us"><br>
</span>Would you believe 3584 pages of How-To and with 16<br>
shop assistants who have made the pages more fun to read.<br>
The PDF file allows you to search for any subject, product or even<br>
a shop assistants name like "Maureen" — 151 pages.<br>
It is available now for $19.95 - US only at <a href="http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2083218/34545/WoodShopDemoscom-Compilation-DVD.aspx" target="_blank">Woodcraft.com</a>.</h3>

<!--<form action="https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr" method="post">
<input type="hidden" name="cmd" value="_s-xclick"><input type="hidden"
name="hosted_button_id" value="3941421"><div align="center"><center><p><input type="image"
src="https://www.paypal.com/en_US/i/btn/btn_buynowCC_LG.gif" border="0" name="submit"
alt="PayPal - The safer, easier way to pay online!"> <img alt border="0"
src="https://www.paypal.com/en_US/i/scr/pixel.gif" width="1" height="1"> </p>
</center></div>
</form>-->
<span lang="en-us">

<h3 align="center"></span>Notice: this menu may look good but it covers about 1/7th of the
stories<br>
in this site. I just plain let it get out of date. The CD-ROM PDF file<br>
was the only way to make the large site manageable.</h3>
<div align="center"><center>

<table border="1" width="90%" height="4">
<tr>
<td width="14%" align="center" height="38"><h4>About Us</h4>
</td>
<td width="86%" height="38"><ul>
<li><a href="wsd-us.htm">A brief message about Wood Shop Demos</a></li>
</ul>
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="14%" align="center" height="38"><h4>Table Saw,<br>
Sliding Miter Cross Cut Saw, and<br>
Circular Saw<br>
— — —<br>
<em>the following<br>
sponsors<br>
have sub-menus:</em></h4>

===



Mike said:


> Thanks Greg! John needs someone to link his site to search engines. Is this the table Milt?


----------



## gregW (Mar 14, 2007)

John passed away in Feb of 2010 and his wife kept the site going to honor his memory.

He compiled a lot of good information and product reviews over the years.


----------



## Milt & Carol Lane (Nov 12, 2011)

*WOW - and Thanks*

I thank all of you for the information. I think you nailed the source of the 'unknown' table.

Before I found Router Forum, I did see a reference to John Lucas. I could not load page four from John Lucas' webpage. Google tells me that the page no longer exists - but does show the preview of the page. The table top on page four in the preview looks identical. 

The link gregw posted is the exact table top and the John Lucas page I couldn't get before. Thanks.

The local Rockler store is about 30 miles away - I have a few stocking stuffers from them on my wish list, but thanks to bobj3 below I have another reason to make the drive.

I just signed up for Router Forums and this was my first post (which is why there is no picture, I need to post more). I am very impressed with the responses and look forward to staying in touch. After the holidays are over I am going to start on a the router cabinet.

Milt


----------



## gregW (Mar 14, 2007)

Milt & Carol Lane said:


> I thank all of you for the information. I think you nailed the source of the 'unknown' table.
> 
> Before I found Router Forum, I did see a reference to John Lucas. I could not load page four from John Lucas' webpage. Google tells me that the page no longer exists - but does show the preview of the page. The table top on page four in the preview looks identical.
> 
> ...


Hi Milt,

It looks like the original woodshopdemos pages are archived at this link:
MainMenu

If that is the table you have, it looks like you got a real nice table!


----------



## Milt & Carol Lane (Nov 12, 2011)

Greg - I got the top, but the table underneath is an old cabinet and not very sturdy. It does appear to be steady enough to use to build that table. I have some plans from Woodsmith that I will modify. I am thinking that the sides and back of the upper (router) section of the cabinet be removable for better access to my Freud. 
Milt, St. Louis


----------



## Milt & Carol Lane (Nov 12, 2011)

*Good ideas on the router table video*

I just viewed the video BobJ mentions above on the Delux router table.

Really good ideas and things to consider before building. I am not sure I buy the need for an open space around the router - IF a dust collector is added and space for air to get into the enclosure is provided. However, I do like the accessibility of leaving it open for adjusting the router. 

Milt


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

*Pivot Fence and Cutting a Cross Cut*

I have seen the pivot fence on the router being used and have tried a bit on my own. However, with that said, this morning, I watched a video on You Tube. It was entitled "Pivoted Fence with Rotating Post" I watched the video and was impressed with the simpliciy of it. I gave it a try and it works well with all that is shown. My problem is I cannot seem to make a Crosscut using the Pivoting Fence as the author of the video did. 

What is it that I am missing? Each time I tried to make the cut, I ended up with an arc cut. Any help on this would be apprecatec. It is a very simple solution to using a pivoted fence. The cost is less than any I have encountered. Just use an extra Piece of scrap wood, bolt and clamp.


----------



## Milt & Carol Lane (Nov 12, 2011)

*Sounds interesting*

Can you send a link to the YouTube video? I had not heard of using a router table for crosscuts.

Milt

"The early bird gets the worm, but the second mouse gets the cheese"


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

Here is the you tube video of Pivoting Fence for a router.

Pivoted Fence with Rotating Post - YouTube


----------



## Milt & Carol Lane (Nov 12, 2011)

Tagwatts,
I don't understand the perpendicular cut either, it has to be an arc. 

It takes smoke, mirrors and a magician to get a 90 the way the video shows.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Check out this video from Youtube. This may help.

Dovetail Joinery with a Router - YouTube

look at the second part of the video..


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

This had me stumped but from trying to decipher the legalese of the patent: Patent US5988242 - Pivoted fence with locating post - Google Patents
I think that the pivot is in a groove and that there is a second pin that follows a curved slot. The curve designed to make the fence slide on the pivot in such a way as to compensate for the arc that you would normally expect to get.

I'm not sure how he does it but if you look at my drawing, I think that this is the basic idea.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

James that dovetail joinery video was very interesting. I'm going to have to try that. He makes it look too easy though. ;-)


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Many ask what's with the guide in a router table,the guides takes the place of a fence and it's always right on,it takes the pivot fence to the next step,doing a dovetail is easy stuff with the guides..
This jig can do key dovetails,sliding dovetails,making draws,you name all easy with a guides in the router table.

==


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

*The Missing Arc*

I haven't tested this theory but I believe you could cut the "compensating arc" by following my second drawing. Then putting a pin in the fence where the router went through.

I guess the groove would get filled with sawdust unless you had a good vacuum system or the groove went right through, though.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

You're right again, Bob. I keep forgetting about the Oak Park Jig..

Another item on my 'to do' list....


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi James

The Oak Park jig is a great jig so I made my own copy of it out of wood for a back up copy.


===



jw2170 said:


> You're right again, Bob. I keep forgetting about the Oak Park Jig..
> 
> Another item on my 'to do' list....


----------

